# Help!! Epson ET2760 Wont pick up EasySubli paper



## sparklemm (Nov 25, 2021)

Help!!
Ive just bought the ET2760 and converted to Sublimation inks- All was well for one print and now the printer initially picks up the paper then stops pulling it through, thus not printing on the paper. I then get an error message informing me of a paper jam even though there isn't one!
Im so frustrated I'm in tears!! Has this happened to anyone else?? PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## Zwik (Oct 3, 2021)

Have you tried with regular paper? Check your paper thickness settings on printer and driver. But this problem doesn't sound like a result of using EasySubli/sublimation. There can be many reasons Epsons show paper feed and jam errors, it can be maddening.


----------



## sparklemm (Nov 25, 2021)

Zwik said:


> Have you tried with regular paper? Check your paper thickness settings on printer and driver. But this problem doesn't sound like a result of using EasySubli/sublimation. There can be many reasons Epsons show paper feed and jam errors, it can be maddening.


Thank you so much for the quick reply! Regular paper feeds through no problem, I’m going to play with printer setting some more and try again


----------



## sparklemm (Nov 25, 2021)

Update- tried every different paper setting and nothing works! It just keeps grabbing it then almost violently spitting it back out. 
I should also mention I’m on my second Epson in 2 weeks as I was having this issue previously and returned the printer.
I can’t believe NO ONE else has had this problem. I’m finding zero help online 😭😭😭


----------



## Zwik (Oct 3, 2021)

sparklemm said:


> I can’t believe NO ONE else has had this problem.


Have you tried putting some/stack of paper behind the first sheet in the input tray?

When searching for solution, try "epson phantom paper jam", or "epson fake paper jam" or "false". You may find the solution with a similar model.

I have similar problems with DTF film on converted Epson desktops, but the film is thin, slippery, and transparent, and the paper sensors just don't like it.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

EasySubli is both a bit thick and slick as snot! I suspect it is the slickness that is the issue. You might try putting a piece of masking tape along the edge where the main drive wheel grips, and/or across the front edge. It's also a bit limp and bendy, compared to paper, so give the masking tape a try.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

are you only loading one sheet at a time to start with?
then if that does not work, add one sheet at try again, then another, etc. (once you reach 10, give up)
(just print a blank page so you are not wasting ink)

for my wf7210 and jpss, i found 3 sheets worked best


----------



## Gizmogirl256 (Jan 19, 2021)

Instead of printing on the EasySubli directly, you could use the two-step method instead. I find it gives better results as well.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Gizmogirl256 said:


> Instead of printing on the EasySubli directly, you could use the two-step method instead. I find it gives better results as well.


Ah! Yes 
My brain must not have been in gear when I posted above, as this is actually how I preferred printing it myself.


----------



## Bushy69 (Apr 10, 2014)

I had the EXACT same problem after about 4 weeks with the Epson ET2760. The supplier swapped it for me, and was a little pissed off and said they had never had this issue, but I was able to replicate it easily in front of them. I was using Richo Paper, which is actually pretty thick compared to some of the sublimation paper I have (and does seem to have a weird coating). The problem I had was once this happened, it was also occurring with other paper (just not as often).

I never went back to Richo paper, and instead used the paper from the place that sold me the printer, and 18 months on, still working fine.

As a tip, I did tape a piece of standard photocopy paper to the leading edge (about 50mm) and just changed my paper size setting in Corel to be a custom A4 + 50mm. The printer would pickup the sheet 4 out of 5 times, so it got me through until I could replace it.

My thoughts are that the coating on the papers made the rollers "powdery" which in turn would result in the roller not gripping the paper. If the same thing happens, as my printer is 18 months old, I would consider a very light spraying onto a sheet of A4 with some aerosol fabric glue. Let it dry (it goes tacky). Run this through a couple of times, and it should pickup the coating on the rollers and help with gripping the paper on feeding.

Just my 2c.

Good luck (and your not going crazy..  

Bushy


----------



## angiemelson1 (5 mo ago)

I had the same problem with the ET4700 - the masking tape tip (putting a piece at the edge of the paper) did the trick! Thanks so much!


----------



## dawnbezaire (23 d ago)

sparklemm said:


> Update- tried every different paper setting and nothing works! It just keeps grabbing it then almost violently spitting it back out.
> I should also mention I’m on my second Epson in 2 weeks as I was having this issue previously and returned the printer.
> I can’t believe NO ONE else has had this problem. I’m finding zero help online 😭😭😭


I am having this problem too! Did you ever get an answer? Mine isn't jamming, it's just rolling against the paper and picking up nothing....ugh.


----------

